# [USB] détection bizarre (résolu)

## Overdrive

J'ai un nouveau noyau suite à une mise à jour, et lorsque je branche des périphériques USB (Ici je prends l'exemple d'une clé USB de 1 Go de SanDisk) j'obtiens ceci dans dmesg :

 *Quote:*   

> usb-storage: -- transfer complete
> 
> usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0
> 
> usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x26 R 0 Stat 0x0
> ...

 

Lorsque je fait un lsusb, j'obtiens ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0603:00f2 Novatek Microelectronics Corp. 
> 
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
> 
> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
> ...

 

Le soucis c'est que je ne sais pas où le monter vu qu'il ne met pas où il est attribué. Je ne peux donc pas l'utiliser ? Ce n'est pas un soucis de détection, du moins je le crois... 

Merci de vos idées et votre aide !

----------

## l_arbalette

comme ça, à brule pourpoint, je dirais que c'est udev   :Rolling Eyes: 

Essayes ça : débranches ta clé, tapes dans une console

```
udevmonitor --udev
```

et re-branches ta clé.

Dis nous ce que ça donne...

----------

## Overdrive

udevmonitor will print the received events for:

UDEV the event which udev sends out after rule processing

Ensuite le processus tourne sans aucune autre indication supplémentaire !

----------

## Overdrive

Oki, j'ai ces lignes ci à présent (Mon message précédent était du au fait que j'avais déconnecté accidentellement ma rallonge USB) :

usb-storage 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

usb-storage: -- associate_dev

usb-storage: Vendor: 0x0781, Product: 0x5406, Revision: 0x0200

usb-storage: Interface Subclass: 0x06, Protocol: 0x50

usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: device found at 8

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '008'

----------

## l_arbalette

c'est pas le résultat de udevmonitor, ça, si ?

----------

## Overdrive

Voilà le message de udevmonitor :

udevmonitor will print the received events for:

UDEV the event which udev sends out after rule processing

UDEV  [1190745315.588557] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.3/usb1/1-1 (usb)

UDEV  [1190745315.612042] add      /class/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.13_ep00 (usb_endpoint)

UDEV  [1190745315.679669] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.3/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0 (usb)

UDEV  [1190745315.681816] add      /class/scsi_host/host9 (scsi_host)

UDEV  [1190745315.699532] add      /class/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.13_ep81 (usb_endpoint)

UDEV  [1190745315.746031] add      /class/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.13_ep02 (usb_endpoint)

UDEV  [1190745315.772355] add      /class/usb_device/usbdev1.13 (usb_device)

UDEV  [1190745320.632217] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.3/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/host9/target9:0:0/9:0:0:0 (scsi)

UDEV  [1190745320.634431] add      /class/scsi_disk/9:0:0:0 (scsi_disk)

UDEV  [1190745320.689766] add      /class/scsi_generic/sg0 (scsi_generic)

UDEV  [1190745320.791898] add      /class/scsi_device/9:0:0:0 (scsi_device)

UDEV  [1190745320.813244] add      /block/sda (block)

UDEV  [1190745320.873477] add      /block/sda/sda1 (block)

----------

## xaviermiller

et pas de drive /dev/sda ?

que donne un 

```
fdisk -l /dev/sda
```

 :Question: 

----------

## Overdrive

fdisk -l /dev/sda

Disk /dev/sda: 1031 MB, 1031306752 bytes

32 heads, 63 sectors/track, 999 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 2016 * 512 = 1032192 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1         999     1006870+   6  FAT16

----------

## xaviermiller

hé bien, c'est ton disque USB, formatté en FAT, donc lisible si tu as le support pour VFAT  :Wink: 

----------

## Overdrive

Génial !

Et je peux le trouver dans portage ?

Je veux dire, comment vérifier si c'est compatible en vfat ?

avec mount -t vfat ?

----------

## Overdrive

Problème résolu en faisant :

mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/apacer/   (Apacer étant un dossier initialement créé pour mon lecteur de carte)

Merci à tous de votre aide !

----------

## gglaboussole

Quel wm utilises tu ? Dans gnome il y a une option dans /preferences/media amovibles pour qu'ils soient montés automatiquement lorsqu'ils sont branchés..(il te les monte dans /media )

----------

## nemo13

 *Overdrive wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et je peux le trouver dans portage ?
> 
> 

 

bonsoir,

les outils pour dos

 *Quote:*   

> eix -I dos
> 
> [I] sys-fs/dosfstools
> 
>      Available versions:  2.11 2.11-r1 (~)2.11-r2 (~)2.11-r3
> ...

 

et au cas zou ; n'oublie pas dans ton noyau les trucs du style  *Quote:*   

> # DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems
> 
> #
> 
> CONFIG_FAT_FS=y
> ...

 

Cordialement

----------

## Overdrive

En ce qui concerne les noyau, le support vfat est activé !

le ntfs ne l'est pas (Je ne sais pas si cela est vraiment nécessaire)

----------

## nemo13

 *Overdrive wrote:*   

> le ntfs ne l'est pas (Je ne sais pas si cela est vraiment nécessaire)

 

un copain windosien peut te passer de la HD sur un disque externe  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Overdrive

D'accord, je comprends à présent !

En tout cas merci  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

pour ntfs, je préfère ntfs-3g au support du noyau  :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> pour ntfs, je préfère ntfs-3g au support du noyau 

 

Bonsoir Xavier,

Je n'ai pas besoin de mettre le support de ntfs dans le noyau ( en dur ou en module externe ) pour utiliser

ntfs-3g ?

A+:jlp

----------

## xaviermiller

non

----------

## nemo13

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> non

 

merci

je le vire à la prochaine occasion.

----------

## xaviermiller

sur le wiki FR, ils expliquent comment remplacer NTFS par NTFS-3G (en gros, faire des liens symboliques mount.ntfs vers mount.ntfs-3g)

----------

## l_arbalette

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> sur le wiki FR, ils expliquent comment remplacer NTFS par NTFS-3G (en gros, faire des liens symboliques mount.ntfs vers mount.ntfs-3g)

 

ça se fait pas automatiquement à l'emerge ? j'ai rien fait de particulier pour que ça marche...

----------

## xaviermiller

tu es sous Gnome ?

----------

## l_arbalette

KDE

----------

## xaviermiller

peut-être que l'auto-mounter de KDE (tout comme Gnome) préfère ntfs-3G à NTFS et l'utilise transparemment  :Wink: 

----------

